# O-Grill 3000 Portable Gas Barbecue



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Anybody got one of >these< if so got any comments about performance good or bad? I also like the idea of the folding O dock table to stand them on. I have been a die hard charcoal man for years but now I have gone to a refillable gas bottle, a gas BBQ looks attractive.

peedee


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*o grill*

try this link
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-67524-.html
great BBQ

Bri


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

There was a thread about these a few weeks ago Pete.

Might be worth a search.

Dave


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks to you both must have missed it whilst I was away, saw them in a garden centre, looked nice and portable and well made.

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Ordered one yesterday and it arrived today! Postage free too. Not sure I am going to get much chance to use it until next year but I will post my views on it IDC.

peedee


----------



## Tinyk (Mar 18, 2009)

Just going to grab one from Amazon £109.99 including free bag


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we are very impressed with ours...........cooks really well in all weathers due to the lid etc. Also cleaning is a doddle and a lot easier than many barbis we have ever had. It is a bit weighty but fits fine under one of our side seats............ours is that good that we have started to use it at home as well LOL.


----------

